# Older and trying to get fit



## Swede (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this forum.  I turned 51 this year and started lifting 8 months ago.  Was making good gains trying to get bigger, stronger with less fat, but then discovered I was overtraining.  So, how does this sound?  Next week I am starting the following routine:
Mo - chest/legs
Tu - cardio/abs
We - Back/shoulders/traps
Th - cardio/abs
Fr - arms
with fewer sets, reps and heavier weigths.
I am using muscle milk for additional protien and protein bar prior to workout and just started taking NOS one week ago. Diet is ok, could be better.... I weigh 205 (200 when started and gone from 34" to 32" waist) and am 5:10.  Please critique.....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome to IM, Swede!

There are a lot of missing details about your workout.  Such as the number of sets, reps, RI and even the exercises that you've chosen.

Post your complete workout in the training forum and I'm sure you'll get some feedback.


----------



## Swede (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I was lifting 5 days a week working one or 2 muscle groups with an insane munber of sets and reps - getting great burns, but discovered I was overdoing it.  So, now; (reps for all below 4 to 8)
Mo - chest (flat and decline bench 3 sets each and inlcine dumbells 3 sets - gone from able to bench 135 5 reps to 205 4 reps) / legs (squats 5 sets. presses 5 sets)
We - back (front wide grip lat pulldowns, seated rows (wide and narrow grip), chainsaws - all 3 sets) / shoulders (military presses, raises 3 sets each / traps (shrugs, standing rows (?) 3 sets each)
Fr - Biceps (wide grip barbell curl, two different dumbell curls, 3 sets each) / triceps (head nockers, bardips, machine presses with rope 3 sets each)


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2007)

Swede welcome to IM!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to IM!


----------

